# Looking for school options in Melbourne for my son



## Jonan (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

We would be moving to Melbourne, Australia sometime in Dec 2012/Jan 2013. My son will be in Class 2 at that point in time. 

We are planning to stay around Ormond / Glen Huntly or Hawthorn / Camberwell in Melbourne.


Would really appreciate if I could get some suggestions on the names of good schools around these areas. Even non-location centric suggestions would be highly appreciated. Am checking options on the net, but its difficult to find out if the school is good or not based on their own websites. 

Looking forward to feedbacks on schools. 

Thanks..

Jo


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Jo,
The Victorian Government School Performance Summary gives parents an overview of how government schools are performing in Victoria, read more about this here: School Reports - At School 5-18 - Department of Education and Early Childhood Development

Many parents we know also look at a school's past NAPLAN results and funding on the My School website: My School Home | ACARA Personally I don't think this is an accurate way to rate a school but it's interesting to take a look.

Also, in my opinion, you won't really be able to select a school until you have visited in person and found a property within the catchment area so use Internet research to create a shortlist but don't worry about making any firm decisions until you get here.

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Jonan (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for your prompt revert. Appreciate the leads you mentioned, shall check them out...

Jo


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

All those area's will have VERY good government schools.


----------

